

Ask HN: Authorize.net for non-US company - vgurgov

Ok, need some good advice with this.<p>Part of my new startup is some sorta marketplace where i will need to be able to charge clients using something like authorize.net and make payouts to sellers.<p>I had too bad experience with PayPal before so I am not going to go that way again. So I am going to use Authorize.net with merchant account.
As I am non US citizen what is the easiest way to to incorporate in US and get merchant account? I am sure that someone here did something like that before.
Thanks in advance!
======
known
You may check <http://www.ccavenue.com/content/comparative.jsp>

~~~
vgurgov
thanks, but i am not from India, and planning to incorporate US company
anyways

